# Black and yellow betta!



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

Firstly, apologies for the image quality (or lack of), I don't have a digital camera right now so I had to take the pictures on my phone... :demented:

So, where I live you can only normally find all-red, all-blue or red and blue bettas. However, in the pet shop I was in yesterday (looking for a betta as I'd just set-up a new tank as I missed having a pet betta!) I saw this guy and I just had to have him.

If you'd have said 'yellow and black betta' to me I probably wouldn't have found it too appealing - I can understand why if you don't like his colouring and the fact that he's not very fancy - but I just fell in love with him straight away.

When I got him home I was slightly concerned because when I eventually released him into his tank his yellow colouring on his tail looked translucent orange but a few hours after I fed him I checked on him and now its a healthy looking yellow to custard-ish colour.

He's also settled in really quickly and he especially loves his java ferns.

I know it's probably slightly too soon after introducing him to the tank but I saw that bettas will bite at the end of a plastic spoon if you dip it in and reward them with food and he's learnt this straight away.

I've had a betta before in the past and that one seemed more aggressive than the one I have now though. He will bite at the spoon if he's hungry because he knows he'll get food. However, at first he would always flare at the end of the spoon if I dipped it in the cluster of java fern (guessing he's claimed that as his territory) but he doesn't really do that any more, would that be because I don't feed him for doing it or because he's quite peaceful?

(Going on here but I have questions and stuff to say...) :roll:

Also, I've seen him 'yawn'. He opened his mouth really wide and also flared slightly. Is this normal? I've read fish do yawn and he's not doing this repeatedly or gasping for oxygen...

Oh, and how would you get a yellow betta? Would it have taken a lot of breeding to get his colouration and are yellow bettas like him rare? He's definitely got a very very light blue tinge to his underside and eye so I'm assuming he's had blue ancestry at some point but how would you go from blue to yellow?




























Oh. He's nameless right now too (although a friend suggested 'Frederick'? :shock, any ideas what I should call him (thinking of things to do with his colour)?

MUST ADD.. At this pet store the guy was charging £15 for the red and blue bettas but the this yellow one was £10, any ideas why?


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

How about "Sunshine"? or "Daffodil"? "Narcissus" might fit, for a few reasons. "Butterball," "Butternut," "Golden," "Poupon," "Mustard," "Lemonade," "Archway," "Icebox."


----------



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

ZubinBetta said:


> How about "Sunshine"? or "Daffodil"? "Narcissus" might fit, for a few reasons. "Butterball," "Butternut," "Golden," "Poupon," "Mustard," "Lemonade," "Archway," "Icebox."


I like Sunshine! I think you've just named my fish.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

He might be a pineapple betta!


----------



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

registereduser said:


> He might be a pineapple betta!


I just read:



> Pineapple: "Pineapple" refers to yellow bettas that have black outlining around the scales on the body giving them the appearance of a pineapple.


When I look at him (and also on the third/bottom picture I posted) it does look like his yellow scales have a black outline. 

Are they rare? :shock:


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

they aren't very rare in america but they most likely aren't in england if the price was less


----------



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

jesssan2442 said:


> they aren't very rare in america but they most likely aren't in england if the price was less


Just wondered. I've never seen any the same colour as him in any pet shop I've been in.

By the way, i'm feeding him Hikari Betta Bio-Gold. On the pack it says 'New Perfectly Sized Pellet'. They're absolutely tiny and on the back it says 'Feed 5 to 10 pellets up to 3 times daily' but I've read online to only feed them about 4-5 per day?


----------



## EmmyFishyPoo (Jan 22, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Rosalina (Feb 3, 2013)

He looks like a sunflower :3 But that's a rather girlish name xD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> hey aren't very rare in america


I disagree. I find yellow bettas - any kind of yellow - to be rare. 
I found 1 at a petco in Alaska and one at a walmart in New York. Most are red or blue VT's.

He looks like he is a grizzled ( I think thats what they call the coloring on his head) pinapple.

This is the one from Walmart. He is a pinapple as well.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Instantly the name "bumble bee" came to mind haha!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, personally black/brown-yellow and blue-yellow bicolors are my favorite color bettas. He's pretty unique. I have never seen any like him around here. Blues and reds are the most common followed closely by multi's (in the pink and turqoise variations) . 

I think yellow is caused by a recessive gene off red?? I could be making this up as I really don't know. But you're right, with most common colors being red and blue for mass produced bettas it would be tricky to come up with consistent yellows and pineapples. 

Congrats on your new fish!!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

I think the name Wiz Khalifa (sp?) is good lol I instantly thought of his song after I saw the title of your post lol 

He is really pretty! never seen a yellow betta in person before so I think they are pretty rare!


----------



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

Karebear13 said:


> I think the name Wiz Khalifa (sp?) is good lol I instantly thought of his song after I saw the title of your post lol
> 
> He is really pretty! never seen a yellow betta in person before so I think they are pretty rare!


Yeah:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw

If I was a fan of his music it would have been a perfect name for him.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

You should name him Sponge Bob lol!
He is very pretty!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

bettathanyou said:


> Yeah:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UePtoxDhJSw
> 
> If I was a fan of his music it would have been a perfect name for him.


ha ha yeah Im not a fan either


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd name him Amarillo. That means yellow in Spanish. I think it's nice and unique.


----------



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

Crowntails said:


> I'd name him Amarillo. That means yellow in Spanish. I think it's nice and unique.


Yeah that's a nice name too. 

On another note... today I've decided for certain how much I'm going to feed him and when, and he's been eating Hikaro Betta Bio-Gold ('New Perfectly Sized Pellets') since I got him on Tuesday.. I've just had a close-up look at him and he seems to have turned a lot more yellow in the black part of him (his head to mid-body), will this be the Betta Bio-Gold causing this as it states it includes colour-enhancers and is it normal?


----------



## bettathanyou (Mar 19, 2013)

Update:

He recently had torn fins (see: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=135338), but he's on the mend (although he does have a pinhole-sized hole in his anal fin thats been there for a few days).

His colour has consistently got better since I've had him, and today he built his first bubble nest that he keeps working on and he's very territorial over it!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Tikibirds said:


> I disagree. I find yellow bettas - any kind of yellow - to be rare.
> I found 1 at a petco in Alaska and one at a walmart in New York. Most are red or blue VT's.
> 
> He looks like he is a grizzled ( I think thats what they call the coloring on his head) pinapple.
> ...


I think it depends on your area. They're very common where I live.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I almost never see yellows where I live. Heck, I had to look for 6 months to find an orange! (of course since I got him I have seen 3 others  )


----------

